# What is the minimum tank size for an azureus pair?



## supe22 (May 14, 2007)

I aquired a pair of azureus and have several different size terrariums. I just wanted to hear what has been used successfully by others since I have read several different things on other web sites. Space is an issue in my case and therefore I am not looking to set up an excessively large tank for this pair. I would like to know what size tank is required for them to remain in good health and comfortable. Thanks.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

a horizontal 10 gallon would be fine.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'd go with a 20 gallon. A 20 gallon doesn't take up much space. Just my three and half cents.
Steve


----------



## supe22 (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I was hoping to use a 10 gallon for this pair but have read in a few places that a 20 gallon tall tank is the minimum. The web sites I checked seemed to vary about whether a 10 or 20 was the minimum size for success with this species. Has anyone else used 10 gallons for these frogs without problems?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'm currently using a 10g as temp housing for a breeding pair. I would advise using a 20g.


----------



## natethegreat314 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a pair of azureus in a horizontal 10g and they seem to be fine. They are around 7 months, so they aren't full size, but they have plenty of room to hop around


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I have mine in a larger tank, but I have personally seen several breeders that use 10 gallon tanks with no problem, especially for Azureus.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

My adult pair are doing very well in a 10g horizontal. 4-6 eggs on a weekly basis. But, I don't have it heavily planted so there's room in it for the frogs to get around. If you're into a nicely planted tanks I would go bigger. The 15g longs are a nice compromise.


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

thebest tank will be anything bigger than a 20g that u can get ur hands on! more room, happier frogs


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

I totally agree with you, the more room the happier the frogs. I have two male azureus in a 55 gallon tank, and I plan on adding one female to the group (someday when I can find a female). Anyhow I would go with the 20 gallon tank as the minimum for a pair. Once again this is just my opinion.
Steve


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

> a horizontal 10 gallon would be fine.


I agree


----------



## Stavros (Apr 9, 2007)

I use a 20H since I like the extra eye candy having more plants for a nice visual for the room. It doesn't take up much more space the a 10 gallon. 

More room give you more space to work with and add extra plants. Although people say that tincs and azureus won't use the vertical dimension, if you build it, with decent access, they will venture wherever physically possible. I notice my azureus pair use the entire tank. They will climb the entire background all the way to the lid and sleep in the pile of dried moss, and use all the floor space for hunting. Also an adult azureus can be quite large for PDFs, so I felt I would rather err on the larger side of things, even though sucess can be had with smaller tanks.

Here is the scale of an adult azureus female and a 20H.










Funny thing is I gave my pumilio even more space than my azureus.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Starvos, those're some NICE vivs! What did you use for the BG on the azureus viv?


----------



## Stavros (Apr 9, 2007)

Its a standard fare Great-Stuff and driftwood beckground slathered in silicone and coco-fiber. I have been cultivating some moss from my backyard, and threw that on there with some broms and a tillandsia. I shaped it somewhat sloped with "steps" so that a froggie can makes its way anywhere it pleases.

You can quickly see how "small" a 20H becomes once it's planted.


----------

